# Anyone need Subs in Rockford IL?



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

If you need Subs in Rockford I have a couple of trucks and ready to go. 
Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

Still have 2 trucks one VXT and one straight blade ready to go to work in Rockford


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump to TOP


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not looking to hire anyone but I have a phone number that might be a lead for you. Send me a pm.


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

I cant pm you until you get more posts give me a call 815-222-3066


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

bump to top


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey 4WYDNR

can u hook it up with that ##

thanks
Nate


----------

